# anyway to remove sling & netflix and rest of the forced apps on homepage ?



## C M H (Dec 12, 2020)

anyway to remove sling & netflix and rest of the forced apps on homepage ?

i must be a lousy searcher as i found no threads about this


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Just disable them. Had to double check what I did. Can't uninstall them. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## C M H (Dec 12, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Just disable them. Had to double check what I did. Can't uninstall them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


how ?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Something like "Settings"/"Apps"/"View All Applications" then click on whatever apps you want to disable. Note - if apps update in the future they may re-enable themselves


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

There you go. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Also make sure to go to system apps and disable: *com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization *
This will allow you to remove the home rows for those apps.


----------



## C M H (Dec 12, 2020)

thank you all - should be a sticky - all the tips and tricks


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

De-Tivo the Tivo is the best way. Unless you actually use the Tivo part.

Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


----------



## C M H (Dec 12, 2020)

disabling just does not make them run in background or what ?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

C M H said:


> disabling just does not make them run in background or what ?


It doesn't make them run period. They just take up drive space.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

